# Knete oder Knast ... im Internet abgezockt!



## dvill (20 Oktober 2007)

Verständliche Informationen bei der Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg e. V.:

"Im Download 'Knete oder Knast' gibt's Tipps gegen Internetabzocker."


----------

